# Mixing cherry shrimp and Apple snails



## ni317 (Jan 18, 2005)

I am wanting to set up a 55 shrimp tank but was wondering if it would be ok to grow out baby brigs with the shrimp or could one or the other make meals out of one or the other Diana


----------



## MyraVan (Jan 19, 2005)

Oh, you still haven't gotten any replies...

I have mixed cherry shrimp and apple snails. The adults left each other alone, but the cherry shrimps never had babies. Now this could be because

1. tank conditions weren't right and so cherry shrimp didn't want to breed
2. apple snails ate cherry shimp eggs
3. neon tetras, also in that tank, ate cherry shimp eggs

Based on this, if you really want your shrimps to breed I think it's best to give them a tank to themselves. But since I haven't tried exactly what you propose (baby brigs with cherry shrimp) you might find that it works.


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

I would have to agree with Myra. They can be in the same tank but as for babies, you may have a 5-10% chance of a few survivors, depending on vegetation in the tank. Java moss and the like will increase your odds but only so much.


----------

